# uberX,uberXL and uber black all in one!?



## Hory (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi guys,

I don't know exactly or if anybody already asked this but,if I sign up for uber as a driver on a black SUV,can I take rides that include uberX,uberXL and Uber black? I want to know if I can take more rides with my car like this because I don't want to be restricted by my car to do just uberXL for example!

Cheers!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Anything that would qualify for black would be too expensive to run for UberX rates in Miami. Just the commercial insurance requirement alone makes the math fail.


----------



## Hory (Mar 6, 2015)

I don`t understant what you just said...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hory said:


> I don`t understant what you just said...


To qualify for black, you have to pay for your own commercial insurance. That alone costs around $10k per year.


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

Hory said:


> I don`t understant what you just said...


Yikes


----------



## Hory (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh,I see...didn't know it's different insurance policies for uberX(XL) and uber black! Thanks


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hory said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I don't know exactly or if anybody already asked this but,if I sign up for uber as a driver on a black SUV,can I take rides that include uberX,uberXL and Uber black? I want to know if I can take more rides with my car like this because I don't want to be restricted by my car to do just uberXL for example!
> 
> Cheers!


I know where you're coming from Hory, but listen to @UberHammer . If you start chasing $5 - $15 fares with a 30k+ car with yearly statutory costs over 10k is a shortcut to bankruptcy.

Black/SUV drivers spend a lot of time between pings just staring at their navals. I put it to our local office that once UBERX surges past 2.6x then Black cars be offered X surge work. Making use of under-utilised Black cars and giving X riders a Better ride for the price they were paying.

Nah, didn't get past the gate-keepers! I guess it's OK for X cars to cannibalise Black work and down sell riders, but not Black cars giving upgrades and up selling to X riders. Go figure


----------

